# Clear convertible top



## Hummer395

I am looking for some pictures of cars with clear convertible tops, anyone on here that has one that I could throw some questions at?

Hummer


----------



## six 2

i think that would look real nasty. :thumbsdown: just my 2 cent :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Hummer395_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 AM~12712670
> *I am looking for some pictures of cars with clear convertible tops, anyone on here that has one that I could throw some questions at?
> 
> Hummer
> *


 No


----------



## six 2

i mean think about homie. if you have a clear top why use the convertible. it just don't make since.


----------



## youcantfademe

looks good with a chrome rack.....


----------



## Hummer395

I thought so too until I saw one, actually looked pretty good and the guy had his rack chromed.

Hummer







> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 15 2009, 05:43 PM~12716469
> *i think that would look real nasty.  :thumbsdown: just my 2 cent  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

There's a couple other threads on this subject, do a search.


----------



## supercoolguy

pix?


----------



## six 2

to be honest i never seen one. i just had a picture of it in my head. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

i don't think it will look good but i'd like to see one


----------



## six 2

damn, i bet it would be a trip when it rain. or it would be like a fucking magnafine glass in the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

I CANT FIND ANY PICS BUT LONAS DID A CAR WITH A PLATED RACK AND CLEAR TOP , A CUTLASS I THINK ON 24'S , THERE ON HERE YOU MIGHT ASK THEM FOR PICS....


----------



## supercoolguy

yeah in the rain it would look cool... well from the inside atleast.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## MOSTHATED CC




----------



## gzking

There were a couple of early 70s impalas at this past vegas super show that had clear rags with Chrome Racks


----------



## vintage1976

:0


----------



## vintage1976

heres one from the Super Show


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 06:28 AM~12731186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF was this guy thinking?? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## six 2

now that i have seen it. it looks fucked up. :thumbsdown:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 17 2009, 11:30 AM~12732659
> *now that i have seen it. it looks fucked up. :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## Dressed2Impress

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks like ass but that just me...


----------



## hard2get

not really feelin it, but to each his own i guess...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

there was a truck that was in lowrider that had the clear top and it looked ugly then.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 07:28 AM~12731186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I seen this car at Fat Burger in Vegas was not a fan of the see thru doors and trunk


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 17 2009, 05:28 AM~12731186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looks like someone made a top out of a bunch of ziplock bags. :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks like those hats that grandmas be wearing LOL


----------



## D-Cheeze




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2009, 10:28 PM~12737816
> *looks like those hats that grandmas be wearing LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 17 2009, 02:57 PM~12733576
> *Looks like someone made a top out of a bunch of ziplock bags.  :0  :0
> *


x10 reminds me of fools riding around with bags in place of windows that were busted out.


----------



## modelmangler

kinda looks like the car was vandalized and this was a "fix" untill it got fixed.

kinda like a garbage bag over you window.......just don't look right.


to each their own though :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 17 2009, 11:43 PM~12737905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one ugly mutha fucka. i wouldn't be caught dead in this fuckin thing :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 19 2009, 06:50 PM~12753232
> *this is one ugly mutha fucka. i wouldn't be caught dead in this fuckin thing :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SWIPH

I think I would like it if it had a tint to it. LIke a CLEAR BLUE TOP or somethin like that.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 19 2009, 10:09 PM~12754675
> *I think I would like it if it had a tint to it. LIke a CLEAR BLUE TOP or somethin like that.
> *


that would be cool. I actually in a weird way like the clear top. :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 17 2009, 11:43 PM~12737905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think this car has more to worry about then the clear top :biggrin:


----------



## 6645

interesting, but i think it looks ugly on all these flicks, maybe on a clean and simple ride. straight black or white maybe..


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 19 2009, 09:09 PM~12754675
> *I think I would like it if it had a tint to it. LIke a CLEAR BLUE TOP or somethin like that.
> *


x2 yea i would like to see one with a tint


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 21 2009, 08:29 AM~12769672
> *x2 yea i would like to see one with a tint
> *


YA- jus not in green though cause then it would look like a green house-

well I guess you could do it in green if it was a theme car for one :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## down79

:thumbsdown: needs color


----------



## 59Impala

Here's a gear shifter/hood ornament accessory for the clear top also....should match perfectly.


----------



## AndrewH

maybe some pinstriping...?

not digging the shifter


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jan 17 2009, 01:25 PM~12732634
> *WTF was this guy thinking?? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


outside the box


----------



## 59Impala

Outside the box, but still in the closet.


----------



## cali swanger

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2009, 08:47 PM~12787445
> *
> 
> not digging the shifter
> *



lol :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matttatts

a nice led light in the bottom of that shifter would realy set it off :0


----------



## down79

:roflmao:


----------



## sypher

clear tops are f'n ghetto bro


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by sypher_@Jan 28 2009, 05:35 PM~12841349
> *clear tops are f'n ghetto bro
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by sypher_@Jan 28 2009, 06:35 PM~12841349
> *clear tops are f'n ghetto bro
> *


clear tops might not be for every one but i dont think there getto.

this is getto


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 31 2009, 09:05 AM~12866418
> *clear tops might not be for every one but i dont think there getto.
> 
> this is getto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa

anyone got more pics of the clear tops at vegas?


----------



## lunatic

maybe the clear top needs to be on a clear car :biggrin: ever seen what happens to a plastic back window after a few years?


----------



## janglelang

i bet driving that them fucker is the luch rush is hell! when the sun is out...get caught at a red light and you are toast...REALLY !!!! i like them but i wouldnt do it


----------



## JMONEY

BEST I SEEN WAS THE ONE IN TPAINS IMSPRUNG VIDEO AND THAT WAS A PLAYEA ASS CAR.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 12 2009, 05:23 AM~13257367
> *i bet driving that them fucker is the luch rush is hell! when the sun is out...get caught at a red light and you are toast...REALLY !!!! i like them but i wouldnt do it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## WESTUP702

NOT DIGGIN THE CLEAR TOPS.....NOW A HOOD ...TRUNK ....THATZ TIGHT ON THE RIGHT RIDE..


----------



## jashon

My name is jashon and i make clear top for any convertable. call for priceing 503-422-3821 
for most cars i will make a clear top and a canvas top for every day use. so when show time comes take the standerd top off and put clear on.


----------



## KAKALAK

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


:barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

WESTUP702 said:


> NOT DIGGIN THE CLEAR TOPS.....NOW A HOOD ...TRUNK ....THATZ TIGHT ON THE RIGHT RIDE..


agreed


----------



## Lowridingmike

youcantfademe said:


> looks good with a chrome rack.....


x2. First one I seen had a chrome rack under it. However it wasn't "Clear" for very long either. In 2 summers it was Yellow as I am black. it was garage kept ieh winter too. $2000 top = bird turd in a couple yrs. lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## mrsdirtyred

jashon said:


> My name is jashon and i make clear top for any convertable. call for priceing 503-422-3821
> for most cars i will make a clear top and a canvas top for every day use. so when show time comes take the standerd top off and put clear on.


how much for 65 impala


----------



## KAKALAK

jashon said:


> My name is jashon and i make clear top for any convertable. call for priceing 503-422-3821
> for most cars i will make a clear top and a canvas top for every day use. so when show time comes take the standerd top off and put clear on.


how do you make it removable like that :dunno:


----------



## ro4life66

D-Cheeze said:


>


Garbage.....all that money into a 500 $ car


----------



## binky79

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BIGJOE619

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


This car use to look way better when it was white.. the clear top looked kinda good way back i think he did it like in 2000 here in San Diego.. to be honest the owner who did the top and all the plexi glass panels has way too much money and goes over the top with any car or motorcycle he has... but i dont know what the hell he did to it now or even if he sti owns it...


----------



## Chevillacs

Agreed! When it was white that 66 looked real clean and the top looks good also! 
Search on youtube....Real OG Lowrider Part 66 and you can see it at 00:37


----------



## CustomMachines

lazy ass..


----------



## GALLO 59

goin to have a greenhouse thing going on inside the car, i can imagine how hot itll get inside when the top is up


----------



## KAKALAK

fk that


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## driftin'onamemory

holy ugliness!!!:barf:


----------



## FrankE

lol looks like a kid in a bubble drives it


----------

